# Honda EM7000is



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

So, does anyone know exactly where the EM7000is fits into the Honda inverter generator family history? Was it something like EM7000is --> EU6500is --> EU7000is?

Near as I can tell, it's a semi-open-frame EU6500is model (missing the side panels = louder) and is carbureted rather than fuel injected like the EU7000is... And no GFCI outlets or parallel ports. What other differences are there from the EU6500is & EU7000is?

Darn... Could have had one for $1,500. Spent too much time researching (about an hour).


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

em7000is
owners manual


https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31Z11604.pdf


gx390 engine
has fuel shut off (kinda cool)
limited on outlets sort of and no gfci
and yes has a carby





Honda Power Equipment EM7000IS A3 - EAHJ 1000001-9999999 CARBURETOR (EM5000IS/5000IS1/7000IS) | PartsFish.com


Shop online for OEM CARBURETOR (EM5000IS/5000IS1/7000IS) parts that fit your Honda Power Equipment EM7000IS A3 - EAHJ 1000001-9999999, search all our OEM Parts or call at 800-964-1882




www.partsfish.com




so basic it is in between the eu6500 and the later fuel injected eu7000is...
and open frame for more noise.
yea if you could steal one go for it...
but if you are paying over 3000 bucks... 
go for the eu7000is.. when running on gasoline it is way better as no jets to change for altitude and better on the fuel per hour.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Thats what I gather EM7000is, EU6500is, EU7000is. And somewhere along the lines an EM5000is inverter was thrown in the mix. 

The EM7000is back story was an interesting read. 

$1500 would have been a real good buy, bummer.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> ...The EM7000is back story was an interesting read...


Yes, it really made the early history of the Honda 240V inverters much more transparent. For those with an interest in Honda Technology R&D, I highly recommend joining this free site: Research paper site of Honda R&D Co., Ltd.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> ...so basic it is in between the eu6500 and the later fuel injected eu7000is...


Based on my further research, I'm pretty sure the EM7000is and EM5000is predated the EU6500is & the later EU7000is. I'm seeing a lot of EM7000is & EU6500is machines being available in the $1500-2500 range.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the late eu6500i is a good gen set!
if it has low hours snap it up at below $1500.00


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Honda r&d website > very cool.


----------

